# Shipping News!!!!



## John_E_Dove (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not sure where this should be posted and most of you probably already know, I'm always the last to hear things, but Pro-Exotics has been working with UPS to set up a program that will allow snake sellers to ship snakes through UPS.
The negotiations are over and the plan will soon take effect. You can sign up for updates on this program at the following link.
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.shipyourreptiles.com/</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Feb 14, 2009)

great info man, thanks.


----------



## Tux (Feb 14, 2009)

Ya, I've known about this for awhile but it's great info for those who haven't, thanks for posting that John


----------

